# Error with M4..



## cruzler (Apr 8, 2009)

Dear all, 

I want to install mysql from ports via "cd /usr/ports/database/mysql51-server" command, n continue to "make install".. but what happen is, my installation is never finish..it's always repeat automatically continue n continue again..i try to stop the instalation in the middle of progress.. and this is the warning : 


```
cd . && /bin/sh /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-client/work/mysql-5.1.33/missing --run autoconf
 cd . && /bin/sh /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-client/work/mysql-5.1.33/missing --run automake-1.10 --foreign 
automake-1.10: not found
autoconf: not found
WARNING: `autoconf' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if
         you modified `configure.in'.  You might want to install the
         `Autoconf' and `GNU m4' packages.  Grab them from any GNU
         archive site.
WARNING: `automake-1.10' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if
         you modified `Makefile.am', `acinclude.m4' or `configure.in'.
         You might want to install the `Automake' and `Perl' packages.
         Grab them from any GNU archive site.
/bin/sh ./config.status --recheck
running CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/sh /bin/sh ./configure --localstatedir=/var/db/mysql --infodir=/usr/local/info --without-debug --without-readline --without-libedit --with-libwrap --with-low-memory --with-comment=FreeBSD port: mysql-client-5.1.33 --enable-thread-safe-client --with-plugins=max-no-ndb --enable-assembler --with-named-thread-libs=-pthread --without-server --prefix=/usr/local --mandir=/usr/local/man --infodir=/usr/local/info/ --build=i386-portbld-freebsd7.1 build_alias=i386-portbld-freebsd7.1 CC=cc CFLAGS=-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  CXX=c++ CXXFLAGS=-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions --no-create --no-recursion
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.1
```

i thought it was because i don't have : "automake", "autoconf", n "GNU M4" package, but, when i start to : pkg_add "autoconf", or "automake" first, an error shows is :


```
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!
Check your system clock
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]johans@stack.nl[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/m4/work/m4-1.4.12/config.log" including the output of the
failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide an
overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf262.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/automake110.
```

Even when i try to install "m4" package, the error still same.. 

Well then, i can't install the package, and mysql too.. 

Plz help me..what should i do to solve this things..

Thanks,

Cruz


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 9, 2009)

*ic hopen thisse holpen*

Well, you might want to do as the error message says, and "Check your clock."

Also, any given package _should_ pull in the auto* stuff if it needs it.  My general policy on any failure with those is to:
Step 0: % ls /var/db/pkg/auto*  (to make sure nothing I want to keep is named auto*)
then 
	
	



```
# pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/auto\*
```
And try the install again.

If that fails, try manually installing them from ports (not packages), like 
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/m4 && make install clean
```
 and so on, for the auto* stuff as well.

You might consider reupdating your ports tree as well, in case you got a weird, bum set.

If that fails, well . . . I have found alcohol to be a wonderful source of comfort.


----------



## cruzler (Apr 13, 2009)

@DutchDaemon, i am so sorry about that sir, and thanks to fix it.. 


@fronclynne, thanks sir, i was try to remove auto* package, but there is no auto* package that i should remove.. -___-" so i check the clock system, i fix it..and continue to reinstall the package, and it's done..Hehehe..thanks about ur clue sir..


----------

